# Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2011)

*Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. Juli 2011)

*Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Sieht doch sehr schick aus


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Sieht doch sehr schick aus


 Stimmt, aber ich würde mich über eine rote Version freuen!
Aber von der Farbe mal abgesehen ist die Idee leise+LED sehr gut 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ersguterjunge (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



> Stimmt, aber ich würde mich über eine rote Version freuen!


 Brauche auch einen roten, da ich nur rote Lüfter verbaut habe.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

wo ist der Unterschied zu der normalen Version? der Lüfter ist genauso schnell und die Fördermenge auch. sind da nur die Kugellanger von T.B. Silence verbaut damit er ruhiger läuft?


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

warum nicht eine Woche frühe? jetzt habe ich schon 120-ger  mehr als genug


----------



## EnergyCross (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> wo ist der Unterschied zu der normalen Version?



neues design + led's



dead body schrieb:


> Der Singular ist Modus, Modi ist bereits die Mehrzahl.


 
you're right 


ich hätte den gerne in grüüün! 

was sollen die kosten? vllt hab ichs auch überlesen.


----------



## Rayman (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

perfekt auf genau sowas habe ich schon lange gewartet und als ich den dann im uncut video gesehn habe  wusste ich sofort das ich den haben muss jetzt nurnoch geldzusammen kratzen und dann werden alle lüfter im pc gegen diese ausgetauscht 

auf was siend die 0,2 sone bezogen auf 7v oder 12v?


----------



## Heroman_overall (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Kann man hier auch mit einer 140er Version rechnen? Finde den Lüfter klasse und die Farbwahl auch, da ich diese am meisten verbaue. Leider hab ich mehrere 140er in meinem Case und daher die Frage, ob es diesen auch eine Nummer größer geben wird.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

@Rayman: 0,2 Volt bei voller Drehzahl - genau aus dem Grund empfehlen wir auch, keinen weiteren Adapter zu verwenden, um die Kühlleistung nicht zu beeinträchtigen. Der Lüfter ist nämlich lediglich aus bemerkenswert leisen Silent-PCs herauszuhören. Selbst relativ leise Grafikkarten sind ohne Modifikationen im Normalfall um ein Vielfaches lauter.

@Heroman_overall: Vorerst solltest du nicht damit rechnen. Ich denke, dass die Akzeptanz des 120-mm-Modells entscheidend dafür ist, ob weitere Varianten überhaupt eine Überlegung wert sind.


----------



## Heroman_overall (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

@PCGH_Stephan: Danke für deine Antwort, hatte mir so ähnliches schon gedacht.


----------



## Rayman (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

@PCGH_Stephan: danke dann ist es der perfekte lüfter für mich 
echt super von euch die eigenschaften der beiden lüfter zu vereinen


----------



## lunar19 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Sieht schon ganz cool aus, aber so richtig was besonderes ist es nicht, oder?



> Was sollen die kosten?



Steht bei Alternate: 



> € 13,49


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Sieht schon ganz cool aus, aber so richtig was besonderes ist es nicht, oder?


 
Doch! Is ne PCGH-Edition 

Spass beiseite, also denke das is nen "enermaxtypisch" hochwertiger Lüfter.
Habe bei mir zwei Appolish-Vegas in der Front und einen 140er T.B. Silence im Deckel, bin wirklich überzeugt was deren Lüfter angeht.


----------



## Fack the Duck (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Hallo PCGH,

ich interessiere mich schon lange für den TB Apollish und jetzt kommt ihr mit dieser sehr guten Variante...den als 140 und ich bin wunschlos glücklich...

was ich euch noch fragen wollte kann man 2 Lüfter über den selben Modi-Schalter bedienen?weil ich wollte davon 4 stück verbauen und das wird mir sonst zu voll....


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

Wenn es diesen Lüfter in anderen Farben geben würde - z.B. in Grün wäre es extrem geil.


----------



## Chriss85 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*

so erst mal 6 bestellt muhahahah


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



Fack the Duck schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH,
> 
> ich interessiere mich schon lange für den TB Apollish und jetzt kommt ihr mit dieser sehr guten Variante...den als 140 und ich bin wunschlos glücklich...
> 
> was ich euch noch fragen wollte kann man 2 Lüfter über den selben Modi-Schalter bedienen?weil ich wollte davon 4 stück verbauen und das wird mir sonst zu voll....


140er sind derzeit nicht geplant, aber wer weiß... Nein, ohne eigenen Bastelaufwand kann man mehrere Lüfter nicht über einen Schalter bedienen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn es diesen Lüfter in anderen Farben geben würde - z.B. in Grün wäre es extrem geil.


 Hehe, ich seh schon viele wünschen sich noch andere Farben


----------



## Vicblau (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Brandneu: Enermax UCTVP12N-BL PCGH-Edition - 120-mm-Silent-Lüfter mit 18 LEDs [Anzeige]*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> warum nicht eine Woche frühe? jetzt habe ich schon 120-ger  mehr als genug


dito auch grad drei bestellt...

in weiß wäre noch schick!


----------



## bludi007 (13. Juli 2011)

Hab mich nun auch entschlossen 2 Stück zu kaufen. sehen so geil aus.


----------

